# Any Minolta 5D/7D users?



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I just purchased a Minolta 7D SLR for myself (to arrive next week). I already have lots invested in Minolta glass to use with my Maxxum 9 pro SLR, so it only made sense for me to stick with the Minolta line. I see a lot of Canon and Nikon users on the forum, but no one using the Minolta semi-pro/pro bodies.

I'll be using this DSLR mainly for my business (weddings and portraiture), but I'm wondering if anyone here uses a 5D or 7D to photograph their fish? If so, what macro lens are you finding the most success with?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I assume you know that Minolta/Konica has been bought out by Sony. The new camera from Sony(Minolta/Konica) has gotten some good press.


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I am aware that Konica Minolta has gotten out of the camera business. I handled both the 7D and the new Sony A-100 bodies prior to making a decision to purchase one over the other. The 7D felt like my Maxxum 9 with its intuitive ergonomics. Sure, the A-100 is 10mp and the 7D only 6mp, but I'm not making enlargements over 16X20 or 16X24, nor do I tend to crop much if at all (best to frame it right when you take the picture), so that difference isn't a selling point for me. The A-100 also doesn't offer a vertical control grip, which is a pretty key piece of equipment in my line of work. I'll certainly keep an eye on Sony's future DSLRs so long as they continue to use the Minolta lens mount, but for now the 7D made better sense.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I have both the 5D and the Sony A100 and I use the Sigma EX 105mm Macro lens. Its a very good lens, but if you want a top notch macro lens go for the KM 100mm Macro or the new Sony version (same Lens just different name). I've also heard good things about the Tamron 90mm Macro lens. You can go to The world of the Minolta mount digital SLR - dyxum.com and read the user reviews on the lenses.

By the way while Sony doesn't offer a vertical grip, there are 2 after market makers of vertical grips for the Sony,5D,7D. 
Enjoy your 7D I did try it out before getting the 5D and it is one of the best handling cameras I ever used.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, the 7D fell through - the camera was DOA. I am a bit disappointed as I was looking forward to using this camera. I've given another look at the A100, but am holding off on purchasing for the time being. There are rumors that Sony may announce a semi-pro/pro model DSLR by March that will include some of the features I want that the A100 lacks.

I do own and love the KM 100mm f/2.8 macro lens. The 1:1 macro is great and super sharp stopped down a bit, and it doubles as an excellent portrait lens.


----------

